# Lone Star Grillz: LSG owners?



## Japan_Dave_ (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey All,
I wanted ask any LSG owners as to how long a smoker takes to fabricate after Lone Star Grillz lets you know they have started the process?

I ordered mine about just under 4 months ago and was told about a 18 week lead time and was just curious as to what peoples smokers took to build. 

I am not concerned about how long it takes to get my smoker as I know they are busy and also have the current pandemic like everyone else has to deal with. The only the reason I am asking is b/c I am shipping to Japan and I have to make arrangements and preparations to get the smoker to Japan. And if I could know how long it took others to get their pits it would be great. I know I could ask Lone Star Grillz but, I don't want to come off like I am impatient.

Cheers Dave


----------



## forktender (Dec 17, 2020)

I'd call them and tell them your situation you never know they might be able you get you taken care of before you ship out. Why on earth are you going to Japan during a pandemic?


----------



## Japan_Dave_ (Dec 17, 2020)

forktender said:


> I'd call them and tell them your situation you never know they might be able you get you taken care of before you ship out. Why on earth are you going to Japan during a pandemic?


Nah, I live in Japan and I am shipping a pit to me here in Japan. They know my situation but, I just don't want to sound like I am impatient to get my pit.

Cheers Dave


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 17, 2020)

Japan_Dave_ said:


> Hey All,
> I wanted ask any LSG owners as to how long a smoker takes to fabricate after Lone Star Grillz lets you know they have started the process?
> 
> I ordered mine about just under 4 months ago and was told about a 18 week lead time and was just curious as to what peoples smokers took to build.
> ...


Sounds like you ordered yours at about the same time I did ( Aug 21). They  had a supply chain issue and have been trying to catching up for a while.. I talked to Chris and he said I would probably get my IVS Large right after new years..  Feel free to call them, they are awesome and will answer anything you ask.


----------



## Japan_Dave_ (Dec 17, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Sounds like you ordered yours at about the same time I did ( Aug 21). They  had a supply chain issue and have been trying to catching up for a while.. I talked to Chris and he said I would probably get my IVS Large right after new years..  Feel free to call them, they are awesome and will answer anything you ask.


Thanks. I gave them a call and it looks like everything is still on track and I should have my pit a little after new years as well.


----------



## joetee (Jan 2, 2021)

I ordered the 20 x36 offset on August 6th I think. They told me it would take about 3 weeks to build after they started on it. About 7 to 10 days to get it delivered to kentucky. It's been 5 months and my pit has shipped. Should be here this coming week.


----------



## jbgates (Apr 25, 2021)

Japan_Dave_ said:


> Hey All,
> I wanted ask any LSG owners as to how long a smoker takes to fabricate after Lone Star Grillz lets you know they have started the process?
> 
> I ordered mine about just under 4 months ago and was told about a 18 week lead time and was just curious as to what peoples smokers took to build.
> ...


Mine took about 5 months. (24x60 offset single door). That was 4 years ago. Gave me ttime to build a cook shed and a wood shed.


----------

